# Ricoh Aficio SG 3110DN printer prints thin horizontal lines on the transfer paper



## CMI (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
We have a Ricoh printer that is printing thin horizontal lines on the transfer paper and we can't figure out the cause.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I recently had a similar problem printing onto aluminium sheet with my 3110.

Tried everything, until I remembered I had set my print area in the printer driver to maximum. Setting it back to normal resulted in perfect prints again


----------



## CMI (Feb 5, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> I recently had a similar problem printing onto aluminium sheet with my 3110.
> 
> Tried everything, until I remembered I had set my print area in the printer driver to maximum. Setting it back to normal resulted in perfect prints again


Hi webtrekker,
Can you please explain further what you did to correct yours? Where in the print driver did you set this?
I have attached an image that further explains the issue.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

CMI said:


> Hi webtrekker,
> Can you please explain further what you did to correct yours? Where in the print driver did you set this?
> I have attached an image that further explains the issue.



Hi, sorry for the late reply.

I'm not sure if yours is the same problem I was having, but for anyone interested, this is what cured lines across the print in my case ...

Set the Printable area to 'Regular.'


----------



## CMI (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks webtracker,
It doesn't seem to be the same issue. It didn't help. I was already on "regular", but not using the standard driver anyway. I am using the Sawgrass Powerdriver for sublimation inks.


----------



## hightides01 (Feb 25, 2018)

hi cmi, i am having the same issue with my 3110. can you tell me if you figured out a solution to the problem?


----------



## spectrumshirts (Apr 17, 2018)

hightides01 said:


> hi cmi, i am having the same issue with my 3110. can you tell me if you figured out a solution to the problem?


having the same problem as well


----------



## fletch (Jan 8, 2013)

I had this problem awhile back. Dirty nozzle, head &/or drum. I checked out cleaning videos on Conde site. Go to their videos & run a search on Ricoh printer cleaning.


----------



## spectrumshirts (Apr 17, 2018)

i have found the problem but not the solution  

the problem is coming from the rollers. if u look inside the printer through the paper out tray u can see like a few what look like metal gear type pin things which are in line where the print problem is coming from its like its printing perfect but the metal pins are scraping a bit of the print off as it prints if that makes sense

what u guys think?


----------



## anusinga (Nov 3, 2018)

When I print with my Ricoh GX5050N, I'm getting thin horizontal black lines about 1cm apart, even on a nozzle check it's fine apart from a thin black line through the middle of the colour blocks (how to fix printer offline).
Any ideas? I'm stumped.

For more details on: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t838354.html


----------



## Guerra Printing (Dec 2, 2019)

CMI said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We have a Ricoh printer that is printing thin horizontal lines on the transfer paper and we can't figure out the cause.


----------



## Speed Shop (Sep 30, 2021)

On my Ricoh sublimation printer, we just recently started to have random black lines...horizontal and/or vertical. It's not in the same place on each print! So aggravating and wasteful. Anyone have a resolution? We've cleaned the rollers, etc. It'll do perfectly through several prints sometimes before the lines start, so I just park it until later and try again. Please, has anyone experienced this and do you have a resolution?


----------

